# waiting for my miscarriage



## tropicmama (Jul 30, 2011)

I just need a place to vent, nobody around me REALLY understands what I am going through. I found out few weeks ago that we are expecting. I was so happy. Then right away complications started, low progesterone and bright red spotting. And now at 5.5 weeks only yolk sac and no neural tube seen and slow to rise HCG result (going up but not doubling). My OB told me 3 days ago that she is confident 99% chance that I will miscarry within a week. I am in so much emotional pain. Trying to pretend like everything is normal for the sake of my kids, going through the motion of doing day to day activities, cooking, homework, work while on the inside I feel like I am dying and my world is falling apart. Every day I wake up thinking is today the day my baby will die? Is today the day my miscarriage will start? My OB was so confident with the 99% chance of miscarriage but I can't help but hope for the 1% chance that maybe miracles do happen. I never cried this much in my life. I am scared of the miscarriage and my heart is breaking for this tiny baby dying inside me and I feel like the world is moving on around me but I am at standstill. I don't really know what to expect. Will I wake up one morning with bleeding? Will I wake up with cramps? I hate even going out grocery shopping because all the Christmas decorations seem so wrong to me and seeing baby clothes or babies make me cry and ache for my tiny baby. Thank you for listening to my vent... I just feel so sad and so alone and so scared. I feel my heart is broken and can't be mended....


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

:1praying for the 1%. 

You are not alone. If you like you can PM or we can talk here. :grouphug Please let me know.


----------



## Anna1979 (Jan 18, 2008)

So sorry you're going through this momma. I understand how hard it is. We had similar problems with our second pregnancy and the waiting is excruciating. Feel free to PM me if you'd like


----------

